# Camera Help



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

Looking to buy a new camera and I would really like to take some wildlife pics while sitting in deer stand or duck blind. 

Really need some input from some 2 cooler brothers,

Question is wife has found a Cannon Rebel T5 18 megapixel , DSLR with 2 lenses, 18 to 55 MM and 75 to 300 MM, good camera or not for armature photography ?.

Daughter has a Cannon G3 X 20 MP and really likes it, should I step up to but the G3 ?,

F1K


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

fish1kemah said:


> Looking to buy a new camera and I would really like to take some wildlife pics while sitting in deer stand or duck blind.
> 
> Really need some input from some 2 cooler brothers,
> 
> ...


That one would be good, but there are a lot of great deals out right now. Similar to the T5 would be the Nikon d3300. It is 24.2 MP. Best buy has a bundle with Camera, bag, 18 - 55 VR lens, 55 - 200mm VR lens, and a memory card for, I think $499. D3200 for $399 with the same two lenses. Any of those is all the camera a hobbyist will ever need. Go to Best Buys and Sams websites and look at DSLR bundles. Not familiar with the G3. If an articulating touchscreen, and wireless interest you, for a few hundred more, you can move into the Nikon D5500 or the Canon T6i. If the daughter has a Canon, you might want to stick with Canon, so you can share lenses.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Here are a few pictures my daughter took with her Nikon D3200, the predecessor to the 3300. I think they came out great.

Cliff


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Bayoutalker said:


> Here are a few pictures my daughter took with her Nikon D3200, the predecessor to the 3300. I think they came out great.
> 
> Cliff


Those ARE nice.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

pknight6 said:


> Those ARE nice.


I thought so. Those were some of the first ones she took after buying her first real camera. She did a good job and she is just learning.

Cliff


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Here are a couple of wildlife ones she took too.

Cliff


----------



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

pknight6 said:


> That one would be good, but there are a lot of great deals out right now. Similar to the T5 would be the Nikon d3300. It is 24.2 MP. Best buy has a bundle with Camera, bag, 18 - 55 VR lens, 55 - 200mm VR lens, and a memory card for, I think $499. D3200 for $399 with the same two lenses. Any of those is all the camera a hobbyist will ever need. Go to Best Buys and Sams websites and look at DSLR bundles. Not familiar with the G3. If an articulating touchscreen, and wireless interest you, for a few hundred more, you can move into the Nikon D5500 or the Canon T6i. If the daughter has a Canon, you might want to stick with Canon, so you can share lenses.


Thank you Sir !, exactly what I was looking for.

Nothing like the power of 2 Cool !,

F1K


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

I would suggest you take a look at the Canon 7D. they have the new version 7D Mkii version out now so you can get some good deals from people upgrading it. I just did this. You can get a lightly used 7D for about $500 (body only).

The 7D gives you video capability too.


Don't forget about the lens. The quality of lens makes, in my opinion. just as much and arguably more difference than the camera body. You can put a very good lens on a mid grade body and get some darn good results. The reverse it not necessarily true.

You mentioned zooming needs. A good quality camera/lens combo with image stabilization to reduce shake is one thing but again, a good lens will make the difference and a tripod as well.

As an example, this photo was taken with a canon 7D and a 100-400L lens at full zoom then cropped. It was not on a tripod but great results.

Just my $0.02

Good Luck


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

If used is something you would consider you might check with Humble Camera Center. I had them do a cleaning on my camera a while back and they were very friendly and had a quick turnaround. They had a good selection of previously owned equipment at some really good prices. They also are very knowledgeable in all things camera. Humble Camera also sells new equipment and accessories. 

Cliff


----------



## fish1kemah (Feb 26, 2009)

Bayoutalker said:


> If used is something you would consider you might check with Humble Camera Center. I had them do a cleaning on my camera a while back and they were very friendly and had a quick turnaround. They had a good selection of previously owned equipment at some really good prices. They also are very knowledgeable in all things camera. Humble Camera also sells new equipment and accessories.
> 
> Cliff


Thank You Sir !


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

Not to revive a dead thread, but I just realized the G3X is a PowerShot Point and Shoot, albeit a very advanced one. Forget the comment about sharing lenses.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I have been looking at those bundle units both Nikon and Canon. It looks like most of the lens have very high f stops. Probably fine for outdoors but probably not as good for indoors. I am thinking of buying the body and the lens I want and leave it at that.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

*Decisions, decisions, what camera to buy?*

BTW, most of the kit lens are worthless, at least the 3:1 zoom versions. They won't offer the convenience you'll need, or the quality.

I agree with lens quality opinions posted. My choice is Zeiss. Leica also great but not as good incorporated in Panasonic digital cameras.

Aperture choice is also important. The closer you can get to f-2.0 the better. The kit lenses with long zoom ranges that have apertures closer to f-6.8 will limit your ability to take quality photos in available light. Most kit lenses that have been reviewed and tested will not compare to many lenses in quality, primarily sharpness.

Consider superzoom cameras. One lens for most any situation without changing lenses, carrying a camera bag of lenses, etc. With superzoom, you frame the photos and take them without delays for changing lenses, or even having to pause to consider which lens to use. You'll often lose the shot while changing lenses unless you can get the animals to freeze in place until you change lenses (quietly).

Also, to be able to bounce an electronic flash off camera requires a lens with wider f-stop. Powerful flashes can cost more than many cameras, so it's an important consideration. If your lens zooms and leaves you at f-6.3, most flashes will not have enough power to penetrate beyond 10 feet.

Sure, you can boost the ISO to compensate for light loss, but the sharpness and quality are less than ISO 100, for example. Stabilizer is also great but can deteriorate quality too.

For nature and wildlife photos, you'll also need a quiet camera.

Tripods are for purists. But a pain in the keester. If you train yourself to hold steady, exhale before pressing the shutter, etc., lock your elbows into your chest, you can get away with shutter speeds of 1/15 or 1/30 of a second. I'd rather sort through a few low shutter speed photos to find a sharp one than be delayed and inconvenienced by a tripod. (Tripod users probably would hit me over the head with their tripods for that comment.)

Looking at a 3" LCD screen is great but never forget to brace yourself solidly before pressing the shutter. Stay away from any camera where you feel comfortable holding it at arms length like smartphone users do. Your photos will suffer greatly.

If you wear eyeglasses and don't want them scratched, get a camera that has a viewfinder cup with some softer rubberized coating. The majority of cameras today have hard plastic eye cups.

Infrared focusing is another luxury only a few cameras provide. If you want to have enough illumination to frame and focus on your subject, without the subject being aware of ANY light source, infrared will work for you. Then, when you take the photo, it's taken with normal light source. For example, in total darkness, compose a photo of a wild animal, take the photo and your electronic flash fires off to give you normal color rendition. Often, the animal is startled but for an instant. Sometimes they might not flee.

Sorry that this is not the "this-or-that" answer you sought. However, I'm fussier than most and perhaps demand features more than most people would appreciate.

The one post in this thread with the dog portrait is what you should consider. Study it. That kind of quality where you can see, and count single hairs, and appreciate a texture that is not muddied up by lens faults . . . that's what you need.

Me, I'd get a SONY DSC-RX10. Lens speed of f-2.8 at all apertures, decent zoom range, and stellar reports by all the professional photo equipment reviewers. It's pricey. But with the DSC-RX10 II now on market, many suspect the RX10 will be discontinued and a blowout price below $600 is around the corner. Panasonic also has a constant zoom f-2.8 camera but the lens quality is not as good as SONY, according to all reviews I have read.

BTW, I was a professional photographer for years, commercial industrial photographer for General Motors, manufacturer's rep for photo companies, and graduate with advanced university degree in photography. Call me fussy, and yes probably because I had to be for a majority of my professional life.

All that said, all my fussy comments aside, the overwhelming majority of people absolutely love the pictures they take. They have fun sharing their photos with others, primarily online. So whatever you choose for a camera, have fun. Take loads of pictures, machine gun them out, until you and your camera become "one." Then you won't hesitate when the time is right to take some really great photos.


----------

